# Grayton Beach Sp In Florida



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Been to St. Andrews SP in Panama City and to St Georges Island. Looking at Grayton Beach SP because they have openings during the times I'm off this Summer. What can you guys tell me about Grayton Beach in particular. Sites? Things nearbye? beaches? Thanks!! ----Mike


----------



## Jimbobboy (Sep 18, 2012)

We just left Grayton Beach State Park 2 days ago. The beach is nice and can be reached by bike, car, or a bit of a walk. A couple of nice walking trails, and more on the other side of 30A. We were in the loop (site 21) that doesn't have sewer hookup, and the bathhouse was closed (being worked on), so it was a bit of a walk to the bathhouse. Sites on our loop were good, lots of trees for privacy. Just outside the park is a paved bike trail that went about 9 miles in each direction. We rode bikes down to Topsail SP and did a volksmarch in the park. The Topsail campground is a RV resort (full hookups, cable, pool) too fancy for our liking. Didn't get a chance to kayak or paddleboard at Grayton, but it looked like a fun area.
Close to old Grayton Beach with shopping and interesting places to eat. We liked it, but I think I liked St. George better. Hope this helps.
Jimbobboy


----------



## atomlinson (Jun 25, 2012)

We vacation right up the road in Seagrove Beach every year. You'll love the Beaches of South Walton. Eat at Hurricane's Oyster Bar and The Red Bar in Grayton Beach. Definitely check out Seaside. Very beautiful little town. Nice quiet area that is not very touristy. Destin is about 30 minutes to the west.


----------

